# [Sammelthread]  EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI



## der8auer (1. September 2009)

EVGA hat gerade das kommende EVGA X48 4X SLI Classified (762) vorgestellt. Dieses Board soll erstmals Quad SLI mit 4x GTX285 ermöglichen, hat 2x NF200 Chips verbaut und ist mit sagenhaften 7 PCIe Slots ausgestattet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				EVGA schrieb:
			
		

> EVGA is proud to announce the world’s first 4-way SLI capable setup, the EVGA GTX 285 Classified and X58 Classified 4-Way SLI, but the innovative features do not stop there. Everything on the GTX 285 Classified is designed for the extreme enthusiast, from the 8 Phase Digital PWM to the the X-Cool Switch and Dedicated Voltage readpoints! These features and more allow you to do what matters; get the most from your hardware.
> 
> In addition to this innovative graphics card, EVGA is also announcing the EVGA X58 Classified 4-Way SLI Edition, this motherboard has an impressive 7 PCIe Expansion slots allowing you to combine up to 4 EVGA GTX 285 Graphics cards for extreme performance! Important note: a case with 9 or more expansion slots is required, 10 for 4-Way SLI.
> 
> ...



EVGA | Products


----------



## Dr.House (1. September 2009)

Ich werd bekloppt  

Das Board aller Boards.

Damit durchbricht Evga bestimmt die 500 € Bariere für ein Mobo.

Ich sehe noch ein Molex-Stecker am Board für die zih Grakas die man dranstecken kann. 

Bin gespannt auf die ersten Treiber dafür. Mit der richtigen 4-Way SLI Brücke sollte sowas auch bei Asus P6T7 möglich sein.


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2009)

Naja laut EVGA geht das nur per 4-Way-SLI Jumper auf den GTX285 Classified. Also bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es auf anderen Boards oder mit anderen Karten funktionieren wird.


----------



## Dr.House (1. September 2009)

Hab ich auch grad gelesen - die haben aber auch nen Weg gefunden es nur für sich zugänglich zu machen. Dazu noch eigene Karten für einzusetzen die 500 Dollar das Stück kosten sollen.

Glaube aber schon das Asus und die anderen mitziehen und selber was rausbringen...

Es sind eigentlich die Treiber die alles stören und natürlich die 4-Way SLI Brücke.

Evga muss ja extra Treiber von Nvidia dann bekommen ....

Ist auf jeden Fall interessant.  Die sollen auch mal andere 3D benchen ,nicht nur Vantage.

Grüße und Nacht


----------



## xTc (1. September 2009)

Wohooo, ich glaube ich bekomme ein neues Board für meinen Core i7. 

Das Board ist ja mal der Burner.


----------



## Equilibrium (1. September 2009)

aijaijai wo soll das alles noch hinführen?

Ist aber schon ein starkes Stück was EVGA da geleistet hat.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. September 2009)

Sowas kann man sich doch nur in einen Schrein stellen ^^

Wie lanes hat das Board den mit 2x NF200 !?


----------



## Equilibrium (1. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Sowas kann man sich doch nur in einen Schrein stellen ^^
> 
> Wie lanes hat das Board den mit 2x NF200 !?


 
2x 32 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht!?


----------



## Huede82 (1. September 2009)

Grü. ihr werdet mich sicher nen DAU schimpfen, aber..... da i mi seit meinem P4 nimma mit Hardware etc beschäftigt hab, aber wofür steht dieses "Classified"???? und wo liegt der Unerschied zu anderen EVGA BMB's die diese bezeichnung nicht haben??? -> ich suche ein MB für 2 GTX 285 Grakas 

greets


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. September 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> 2x 32 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht!?




Pro NF200 16 lanes?
Mit denen vom Chipsatz müssten dann 4 Karten mit vollen 16 lanes gehen, oder


----------



## McZonk (1. September 2009)

Huede82 schrieb:


> Grü. ihr werdet mich sicher nen DAU schimpfen, aber..... da i mi seit meinem P4 nimma mit Hardware etc beschäftigt hab, aber wofür steht dieses "Classified"???? und wo liegt der Unerschied zu anderen EVGA BMB's die diese bezeichnung nicht haben??? -> ich suche ein MB für 2 GTX 285 Grakas
> 
> greets


Wenn du nicht Extremübertaktest (Wir sprechen von SubZero-Kühlung) ist das Classified egtl overkill. Dann reicht ein EVGA X58 SLI LE, welches auch zwei 285er unterstützt und massig OC-Spielraum für Luft- und Wasserkühlung hat. Frag mal Equilibrium, er hat das Ding beispielsweise. Spar das Geld fürs Classified hier ein und investiere es in besseren Speicher oÄ. 

Das hier beschriebene 4x SLI ist sowieso nur für Enthusiasten mit der Ambition zum Rekordejagen, sprich die Extremübertakter.

@xTc: Wenn du dir das Board kaufst um dann mit Lukü oder Wakü zu übertakten, komm ich vorbei und nehms dir weg


----------



## xTc (1. September 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> @xTc: Wenn du dir das Board kaufst um dann mit Lukü oder Wakü zu übertakten, komm ich vorbei und nehms dir weg



Willst du dich schon mal auf den Weg machen? 

Mal schaun, ich werde mir das noch überlegen. Eigentlich würd ich mein E759 gern behalten. Ob der Mehrwert lohnt ist fraglich.

Aber rockten tut das Board auf jeden Fall. 

Gruß


----------



## McZonk (1. September 2009)

Lohnt sich wirklich nur wenn du 4-Way-SLI betreibst. Die Nf200 Chips sollten, wie schon beim 759 ein Ticken bremsen, womit das 760 vermutlich immernoch das schnellste Board ist. Mal Tests abwarten.


----------



## Equilibrium (1. September 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Pro NF200 16 lanes?
> Mit denen vom Chipsatz müssten dann 4 Karten mit vollen 16 lanes gehen, oder


 

Nein Pro NF200 32 lanes da der NF200 Chip aus x16/x32 macht. Aber im endeffekt wird eh alles durch eine x16 gequetscht pro NF200 Chip.


----------



## xTc (1. September 2009)

Die Frage ist halt nur, ob 4-Way nur mit Karten von EVGA geht. Wenn das der Fall ist, wäre es sehr doof. Die lassen sich die Karten sicherlich teuer bezahlen.

Ich bleibe erstmal bei meiner 295.


----------



## Equilibrium (1. September 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt nur, ob 4-Way nur mit Karten von EVGA geht. Wenn das der Fall ist, wäre es sehr doof. Die lassen sich die Karten sicherlich teuer bezahlen.
> 
> Ich bleibe erstmal bei meiner 295.


 
im moment schon, da die wohl einen speziellen Jumper besitzen, der das 4way SLI möglich macht. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab.

€: Falsch der Jumper ist für´s Extreme OC gedacht
aber was ganz nützlich ist, sind wohl die messpunkte an der Grafikkarte.


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2009)

Also ich hau mein 759 definitiv weg und hol mir das 762. Nicht aus dem 4-Way SLI Grund sondern weil ich bei Extreme OC mit dem EVBot die Taktraten On-The-Fly verändern kann!


----------



## Der Dudelsack (1. September 2009)

Das Board ist schon der Hammer!!!

Überlege mir das Board auch zu kaufen.
Dann fehlen nur noch 4 GTX285 von EVGA
Das wäre dann auch gleich der umstieg auf den LGA1366 für mich


----------



## Equilibrium (1. September 2009)

Der Dudelsack schrieb:


> Das Board ist schon der Hammer!!!
> 
> Überlege mir das Board auch zu kaufen.
> Dann fehlen nur noch 4 GTX285 von EVGA
> Das wäre dann auch gleich der umstieg auf den LGA1366 für mich


 

Also wenn Du kein Extreme OC betreibst würd ich mir an Deiner stelle das Geld Sparen und davon ein System kaufen was Du angemessen nutzen kannst.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (1. September 2009)

Möchte das Board aber auch dauerhaft betreiben. Und einen Pott kann ich schlecht ins Gehäuse schnallen. Deshalb 24/7 nur mit WaKü

Event wird auch mit DICE oder LN² übertaktet mal gucken.

Weiß jemand was es kosten würde das Board nach Dtl. zu importieren.
Das Boardc kostet im Evga-Shop "nur" 313€ umgerechnet.
Soviel hab ich auch schon für mein Rampage Extreme bezahlt!


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2009)

EVGA versendet leider nur in die USA und nach Kanada.


----------



## ole88 (1. September 2009)

das ist ja wohl irgendwie schwachsinn so verschließt man sich einen kundenmarkt, naja dann eben nicht


----------



## Der Dudelsack (1. September 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.

Das ist ein sch***.
Im Moment ist der $-Kurs so gut.

Für 313€ das Board wäre geil gewesen.

In Dtl. wird es wieder 450€ kosten und es werden nur wenige verfügbar sein!


Ist das Board wieder limitiert?
Ich denke schon!


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> das ist ja wohl irgendwie schwachsinn so verschließt man sich einen kundenmarkt, naja dann eben nicht



Man kann es auch bei EVGA nicht kaufen sondern nur vorbestellen. Wenn man es dort kaufen kann gibt es das Board auch in anderen Läden.


----------



## McZonk (1. September 2009)

Der Dudelsack schrieb:


> Möchte das Board aber auch dauerhaft betreiben. Und einen Pott kann ich schlecht ins Gehäuse schnallen. Deshalb 24/7 nur mit WaKü


Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle das Geld lieber auf dem Konto lassen! Wenn du damit kein ExtremOC betreibst, schaust du in die Röhre, denn das was das Classified unter Wakü kann, kann das RE2 auch  (mal vorausgesetzt, dass du kein Tri- oder gar das Quad-SLi nutzt).

Das Classified ist imho wirklich nur für Enthusiasten (Wakü mit Chiller oder SubZero) gebaut.


----------



## Huede82 (1. September 2009)

@ all
danke für die Antwort.

hmm, i muss leider no etwas warten, im schlimmsten fall bis weihnachten, aber dann wird das system aufgestockt 
also dann "nur" ein SLI Mainboard und die 285 grakas 
RAM empfehlung?
geht nicht um extreme overclocking sondern vernünftiges preis/leistungsverhältnis -> 3x2GB sollten für win 7 reichen.

greets


----------



## xTc (1. September 2009)

Der Dudelsack schrieb:


> Für 313€ das Board wäre geil gewesen.
> 
> In Dtl. wird es wieder 450€ kosten und es werden nur wenige verfügbar sein!



Ich denke mit mit 450,00 wirst du im schlimmsten Fall nicht auskommen. Ich tippe mal auf 480,00 in etwa. Wenn ich mir überlege, dass das E759 auch um die 430,00 gekostet hat. Es war zwar auch für günstiger gelistet, aber dort nie wirklich lieferbar.


Gruß


----------



## Micha-Stylez (2. September 2009)

Also ich gehe von einem Einführungspreis von ca. 499€ aus .

Aber das Board ist echt schon 

Dazu dann noch die 285 GTX Classfied Karten und ein XXL Gehäuse und alles wird gut 


Mfg Micha


----------



## labernet (2. September 2009)

glaub da wird man öffentlich gesteinigt, wenn man nicht extreme oc damit betreibt


----------



## der8auer (2. September 2009)

Oh ja, von McZonk und mir


----------



## Dr.House (2. September 2009)

Ich werf auch noch paar Steine  Classified im Gehäuse geht nicht, das Beast braucht frische Luft zum Atmen, wenn der Pot raucht 

Habt ihr gesehen ?   Die Evga 285 GTX haben  *3* x 6 Pin Stecker für Saft - ich werd wieder bekloppt.  Da braucht man NT mit 12 PCIe Anschlüße für alle 4 dann.

Das Board lohnt sich in meinen Augen nicht (außer man sitzt auf Kohle). Das E-Leet Tool reicht mir allemal zum Übertakten. Schwieriger ist ne vernünftige CPU zu finden. Ob das Tool 30 MHz zusätzlich bringt ist mir Wurst.


----------



## der8auer (2. September 2009)

das bringt über 100 aber psst  

Denke du brauchst mehrere Netzteile


----------



## Dr.House (2. September 2009)

Mindestens 2 NT´s sowieso...

Soll denn das Tool dabei sein ?  100 MHz sind schon was anderes. Lieber nen W3540 kaufen. 

Ich bleib bei meinem 760 erstmal. Mir reicht´s


----------



## xTc (3. September 2009)

Was mich mal interessiert ist, ob man die Latenzzeiten mit dem EVBot im Betrieb ändern kann. Wenn ja, wäre das für mich ein Kaufgrund.


----------



## RomeoJ (4. September 2009)

Moinsen,

habt mal wieder ein guten Thread eröffnet. Aber für mich kommt dieses Board absolut nicht in Frage. Es erinner mich irgentwie an das Asus P6W7 SC MB...

..naja..also ich nutze bald Quad SLI bis zur GTX380 --> und dafür benötige ich nicht wirklich ein nf200 Chip. 

Ich denke auch, wenn man ein 4 way SLI brauch, dann ist das BOard natürlich ein muss.

Aber, ich habe gelesen, das dort wirklich nur die EVga GTX285`er drauf passen im 4-way-sli...stimmt das..??

Auf alle Fälle sind 450$ (~370,oo€) ja momentan standart Preise bei Evga..

grtz


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2009)

Juhuu - nun ist es in der Schweiz für rund 540 Fanken auch nicht erhältlich ...

Das Teil ist doch für "Otto-Normal-PC-Fanatiker" nur zu einer Sache gut
- Direkt neben einer ASUS-MARS in die Vitrine stellen -


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. September 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Evga muss ja extra Treiber von Nvidia dann bekommen ....



soweit ich das verstanden hab werden hier jeweils 2 GTX 285 zu einer 295 zusammengeschlossen, da dann der Treiber auch keine Mucken macht (praktisch wie eine Mars in 2 Slots)


----------



## MaeXxXchen (4. September 2009)

Wie werden die denn montiert mit nem Dice-Pot?
ist das nicht n bissel eng??


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2009)

Gugst du hier: http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=254847&thumb=false

Ich habe rausgefunden, dass der EVBot auch aufs 759 passt. Beim 760 weiß ichs nicht. 

Könnte ein Inhaber des 760 mal schauen ob neben dem 24 Pol Stecker auf dem Mainboard ein 5 poliger mit der Aufschrift "JSMB" ist? Das ist der Anschluss für den EVBot. Alle Mainboards die diesen besitzen laufen damit.


----------



## labernet (4. September 2009)

no hotlinks allowed to hwbot :S


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Gugst du hier: http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=254847&thumb=false
> 
> Ich habe rausgefunden, dass der EVBot auch aufs 759 passt. Beim 760 weiß ichs nicht.
> 
> Könnte ein Inhaber des 760 mal schauen ob neben dem 24 Pol Stecker auf dem Mainboard ein 5 poliger mit der Aufschrift "JSMB" ist? Das ist der Anschluss für den EVBot. Alle Mainboards die diesen besitzen laufen damit.




Check, ist da, müsste also gehen


----------



## xTc (4. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Gugst du hier: http://hwbot.org/signature.img?iid=254847&thumb=false
> 
> Ich habe rausgefunden, dass der EVBot auch aufs 759 passt. Beim 760 weiß ichs nicht.
> 
> Könnte ein Inhaber des 760 mal schauen ob neben dem 24 Pol Stecker auf dem Mainboard ein 5 poliger mit der Aufschrift "JSMB" ist? Das ist der Anschluss für den EVBot. Alle Mainboards die diesen besitzen laufen damit.



Irgendwie geht der Link nicht.


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2009)

Argh habe ich vergessen. Verdammte Hotlinks *gg*

http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=891653


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der sollte funktionieren.

Auf dem Bild sieht man noch den EVBot Anschluss:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hread-evga-x58-3x-sli-classified-img_0188.jpg

Rechts neben dem 24Pol


----------



## xTc (4. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sieht man noch den EVBot Anschluss:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hread-evga-x58-3x-sli-classified-img_0188.jpg
> 
> Rechts neben dem 24Pol



Ah okay.  Dann kann ich mein Board behalten und muss mir nur die coole Fernsteuerung kaufen.  Anschluss ist vorhanden. Auf dem LE hab ich ihn noch nicht gefunden. Ich denke, das werde ich auch nicht....


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2009)

Nein. Laut Shamino nur auf den Classified Boards und Karten zu finden.


----------



## Dr.House (4. September 2009)

Mein 760 hat auch den 5-Pin Anschluss drauf, wird also auch gehen 

Mal schauen was das Teil einzeln kostet dann.


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2009)

Ich meine irgendwo 50$ gelesen zu haben. Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.


----------



## Dr.House (4. September 2009)

Hoffentlich auch einzeln in DE erhältlich und man muss nicht aus USA bestellen.    50 $ klingen fair...

@ Roman 

dann kaufst du dir das 762 doch nicht, da das Teil auch beim 759 funzt ?

Ist die Funktion bei den Grakas ähnlich wie beim Prozzi ?  On the Fly ...


----------



## xTc (4. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwo 50$ gelesen zu haben. Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.



Klingt fair, notfalls machen wir eine Sammelbestellung.


----------



## der8auer (4. September 2009)

@ House: Also wenn ich ran komme hole ich mir das Board eventuell zusätzlich zum 759. Ja bei den Grakas kannst ebenfalls Takt und Spannung on the Fly ändern.

@ xTc: Klar  Und eine Sammelbestellung für 762er


----------



## Dr.House (4. September 2009)

Bei dem Tool bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei 

Das 762  hat sonst keine Vorteile für mich.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwo 50$ gelesen zu haben. Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.



Das schreit nach einer Sammelbestellung


----------



## RomeoJ (4. September 2009)

Hey,

das tool nehme ich auch..also Sammelbestellung wird immer heisser... ;

grtz


RomeoJ


----------



## dubbilex (14. September 2009)

Was denkt Ihr wann dieses Board denn ungefähr rauskommt, 
Eigentlich hatte ich vor das EVGA X58 SLI Classified 141-BL-E759-A1 zu bestellen, habe aber bei meinem Händler keins mehr bekommen. Wenn es nicht mehr allzu lang dauert, würde ich auf das neue E762 warten. 
Laut der EVGA Seite EVGA | Products ist das Board für  449,-$  zu pre-ordern.
das Evga x58 3-SLI 141-BL-E760-A1 ist ja für 399,- $ gelistet, also wird das neue Board so ungefähr um die 400-450,- € kosten. Oder denkt Ihr wahrscheinlich eher noch mehr?

Würdet ihr auch noch eher auf das E762 warten, wenn Ihr jetzt in den nächsten 2 Wochen ein neues System + neuem mainboard kaufen wolltet?

Hier habe ich eins gefunden, war erst mal geschockt, bis ch merte das es australische Dollar waren
evga motherboards - Motherboards at Shopping.com AU. Buy evga motherboards Products and Find Reviews
Das letzte Board unten. umgerechnet um die 460,-€


----------



## der8auer (14. September 2009)

Wozu brauchst du das Board? Wenn du nicht 4x GTX285 von EVGA nutzen oder ExtremeOC betreiben willst ist das Board nichts für dich.

Das 759 war eine Limited edition und ist nicht mehr verfügbar.

Denke 450-500€.

PreOrder geht nur wenn man in Kanada oder den USA lebt.


----------



## dubbilex (14. September 2009)

man weoß ja nie was man später mal machen wird damit und es ist einfach noch in meinem Budget. Wieso sollte ich das Board dann nicht kaufen?

Ich verstehe schon wieso Du fragst, aber ich habe mich halt schon zu fast 100% dafür entschieden. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es sich lohnt auf das Board zu warten, wenn der Preis fast identisch oder zuindest ähnlich ist.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. September 2009)

dubbilex schrieb:


> man weoß ja nie was man später mal machen wird damit und es ist einfach noch in meinem Budget. Wieso sollte ich das Board dann nicht kaufen?
> 
> Ich verstehe schon wieso Du fragst, aber ich habe mich halt schon zu fast 100% dafür entschieden. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es sich lohnt auf das Board zu warten, wenn der Preis fast identisch oder zuindest ähnlich ist.




Wenn du 4 x Evga 285 GTX Classified darauf nutzen willst , lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall zu warten , ansonsten lohnt es sich nicht.

Da kannst du genauso gut auf das 3 x SLI Classified zurück greifen.Wobei das mit einer Karte auch nur wenig Sinn macht.


Mfg Micha


----------



## xTc (16. September 2009)

Im EVGA-Forum sind drei Bilder des Classiefied 4-Way-SLI mit 4 GTX 285 Classiefied aufgetaucht. Ich dachte, ich poste die hier mal....


Bilder findet Ihr im Anhang.


----------



## der8auer (16. September 2009)

Echt geiles Sandwich  Und ordentlich teuer!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2009)

Lecker 
Nur komisch das die Radiallüfter bei denen nicht leicht rein versetzt sind wie bei den normalen GTXen.
So ersticken doch die Karten sicher


----------



## McZonk (16. September 2009)

Den benutzt doch eh keiner  Ln² ftw


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Den benutzt doch eh keiner  Ln² ftw




Schon klar, aber wenn du nur mal was ausgetestetes wo die Karten nicht gerade mit LN2 laufen 
Neuen Voltmod, oder weiß der Geier


----------



## McZonk (16. September 2009)

Schau dir mal die Asus Mars an. Der Kühler scheint unter normalen Bedingungen auch vollkommen mit der Karte überfordert zu sein. 

Bei diesen Karten wird die komplette Arbeit auf das PCB selbst fokusiert. Bei den Kühlern wird gespart. Die Karte ist ja so auch schon teuer genug und wer sie kauft, wird den Kühler gewiss entfernen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. September 2009)

Verdammt was für ein Anblick  , könnten die von mir aus so einpacken und hier her schicken.

Weiß jemand vielleicht schon genaues wann die Karten eventuell verfügbar sind ? Bis jetzt ist ja auch nur ein Pre-Ordern möglich.


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. September 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Asus Mars an. Der Kühler scheint unter normalen Bedingungen auch vollkommen mit der Karte überfordert zu sein.
> 
> Bei diesen Karten wird die komplette Arbeit auf das PCB selbst fokusiert. Bei den Kühlern wird gespart. Die Karte ist ja so auch schon teuer genug und wer sie kauft, wird den Kühler gewiss entfernen.




Da ist natürlich was dran.
Vor allem sieht die Karte durch die klare Linie unglaublich schlicht und edel aus


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Oktober 2009)

Ein schönes Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/FT1hFcYbE7Q&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/FT1hFcYbE7Q&hl=de&fs=1&rel=0&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## RedCobra (2. Oktober 2009)

Echt schönes Vid  leider dauert es mir immer zu lange wenn was vorgestellt wird, bis es endlich zu kaufen gibt 

aber solange muss mein "altes" noch herhalten, habe heute ein niegel nagel neues bekommen (RMA) "freu" kann dann endlich mal vortesten für die kommende Session 


Gruß Sven


----------



## QZA (3. Oktober 2009)

super board vllt findet dieses board anfang nächsten jahres auch platzt bei mir 
es is echt ein grund von asus nach evga zu wechslen, weil asus hat ja auch keine burner mehr im angebot 
aber mal ne frage für das classified 1 gibts son komplett kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der alles kühlt und wenn ich mir dieses board zulege würde ich auch gerne mit ner wakü ausrüsten, dann auch son komplett kühler
weiß vllt jemand ob sowas geben wird?
und wer weißt wann bei händlern in regalen steht??


----------



## CrashStyle (5. November 2009)

Hab heute mal was bei ebay gefunden! Ob das stimmt!?
Schaut es euch mal an.
*
EVGA X58 SLI CLASSIFIED 4Way SLI Mainboard:*

EVGA X58 SLI CLASSIFIED 4Way SLI Mainboard Core i7 1366 bei eBay.de: Motherboards (endet 17.11.09 12:00:08 MEZ)


----------



## der8auer (5. November 2009)

Habe ich auch schon gesehen allerdings steht dort:



			
				ebay schrieb:
			
		

> PRE-ORDER
> *Pre-order* your EVGA X58 Classified 4Way SLI Mainboard now and get free delivery Australia-wide. Very limited stock expected mid November. 10% deposit required to reserve yours. Once available, the free delivery offer expires. Don't wait, they will sell out fast. Matching CPU, memory, power supplies available. (Update: First batch gone - 2nd batch due mid November!)



Also nur Vorbestellung und nix wert. Zumal überteuert³


----------



## QZA (2. Dezember 2009)

ich habe grad gesehn das dass board 2 8pin-Atx stecker brauch 
jetzt ne frage würde es auch mit einem laufen ???


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja tut es.
Der 2te ist nur für stabilere Spannung beim übertakten!


----------



## QZA (2. Dezember 2009)

ahh 
aber heißt das dann das man net ocen kann wenn der 2ten stecker ne drin steckt???


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Dezember 2009)

doch, nur die Spannungen sind dann nicht so stabil.


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Dezember 2009)

Nice! Glückwunsch schaut richtig geil aus das Board.

Auf das du gut Punkte damit holst^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub ich werd feucht in der Hose 
Sehr geil!


----------



## Dr.House (3. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch Roman 

Geiles Board, diesmal hat Evga nen kleinen Lüfter am Kühler geschnallt. Die 2 x NF200 heizen da ordentlich wa ... 

Jetzt brauchst du nur noch 4 x 5870 

Wieder USA Import ?  € ?


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2009)

Thanks

Ja ist ein USA Import. Anders kommt man da nicht ran.

Ich warte allerdings noch die HWBot Regelumstellung anfang des Jahres ab bevor ich mir Karten kaufe.


----------



## Dr.House (3. Dezember 2009)

Sag blos du kaufst dir diesmal ATI Karten ?  Wenn ja, find ich gut


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2009)

Genau so sieht es aus


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Dezember 2009)

Die HD 5XXX ja auch grad die Schnellsten richtig? ^^


----------



## Dr.House (3. Dezember 2009)

Jepp, gnau.

Alle 4 auch noch kalt und dann spielt man wieder ganz vorne mit  Wie  ich dich kenne Roman ,ist das auch dein Plan, wenn das Bot umgestellt worden ist.


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2009)

So soll es ablaufen 

Naja muss mir noch 4 gleiche GPU-Pots bauen die SLI fähig sind und genug Masse haben


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Dezember 2009)

Wäre das net CrossFire-Fähig?


----------



## True Monkey (3. Dezember 2009)

Roman .....umdenken 

Bei Ati nennt sich das dann CF.....nicht SLI 

Schickes Board


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich bin eben ein alter SLI Junkie  Ist doch grün wie rot


----------



## XE85 (3. Dezember 2009)

gibts das Teil auch irgendwo zu kaufen ..??

mfg


----------



## Eiswolf93 (3. Dezember 2009)

Viel Spaß beim testen

Hast du noch dein altes Classi? Hätte unter guten Umständen interresse

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2009)

@ XE85: Nein im normalen Handel aktuell nicht.

@ Eiswolf: Nein ich werde beide behalten


----------



## Nike334 (4. Dezember 2009)

Glückwunsch zu deinem Kauf 
Meinst du du kannst das toppen? hipro5's 3DMark Vantage - Performance score - hwbot.org

mfg


----------



## der8auer (8. Dezember 2009)

Danke 

Das Overclockingverhalten ist bis jetzt dem des 3x SLI (759) identisch. Es gibt noch ein paar Zusatzoptionen mit denen ich mich aber noch nicht beschäftigt habe.

Die Temperatur des X58 Chips bzw. den Chips (2x NF200) ist aber beachtlich. Im Idle zeigt mir das ELEET Tool 57°C am Chipsatz an. Und das trotz des zusätzlichen Lüfters + offener Aufbau.


----------



## Dr.House (8. Dezember 2009)

Geiles Board und das mit dem heißen Chipsatz (beide NF 200) hast du ja erwartet ... kennst ja mit einem Chip.

Dagegen ist das 760 ziemlich kalt und lässt sich fast passiv betreiben für 24/7 .

Bitte noch ein Foto vom Setup laden mit paar GTX 260 oder GX2 

Ist das 4x SLI auch ne Limited Edition, falls ich nächstes Jahr umsteigen will ?


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. Dezember 2009)

Hammer Board 8auer hoffe das da irgent was schönes bei rum kommt. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das die Chips sehr heiß werden. Bei Bild mit ein par Karten wäre wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## der8auer (8. Dezember 2009)

Mach ich morgen 

Ich kanns noch nicht wirklich einschätzen  Fakt ist, dass das Board in der 3X SLI Verpackung + 3X SLI Anleitung kam. Nur die Hülle außen rum war anders und der Lieferumfang etwas.

Zusätzlich liegt die 4-Way SLI Bridge bei und das ECP Version 2 (wobei es genauso aussieht wie Version 1) 

Noch ein Pic:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2009)

Die beiden nf 200 bei mir heizen auch wie die Sau.
Ich habe schon zwei Zusatzlüfter vor den mit Kühlern gestellt die mit der Headpipe verbunden sind um die Temp ein wenig runterzubekommen aber dagegen kommt man ja kaum an


----------



## der8auer (8. Dezember 2009)

Ja ist bei mir genauso  Habe schon 2x 80mm Lüfter zusätzlich hingestellt 

-> von 57°C auf 52°C runter 

Werde mir wohl den EK Komplettkühler für das Board kaufen.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2009)

^^Ich denke auch ich werde es unter Wasser setzten müssen ....denn so ist es eindeutig zu heiß.

Mal schauen wo ich für mein Board passende Kühler herbekomme.

vllt Anfi tec ?


----------



## Klutten (8. Dezember 2009)

EK-Komplettkühler - pfui  Da gehört was schickes aus dem Forum drauf.


----------



## der8auer (8. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du mir einen bauen willst - gerne


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Dezember 2009)

Genau! Klutten seine Kühler sind doch echt schick und kommt aus der Familie^^


----------



## True Monkey (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich will auch einen  (ist aber kein EVGA)

Kein Interesse welche zu machen ?


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2009)

Bock habe ich immer. Die Frage ist nur, wer auf sein Board in etwa 4-5 Wochen verzichten könnte. Da Weihnachten vor der Tür steht, geht dieses Jahr ja nicht mehr sehr viel.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Dezember 2009)

Nach dem 20.1 wäre das kein prob.....vorher haben wir ja noch eine session 

Wie lange bräuchtest du es denn ?


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2009)

Habe ich doch geschrieben. Vorsichtshalber plane ich für so eine Aktion lieber 4-5 Wochen ein. Wenn alles gut von der Hand geht, können es aber bestenfalls auch nur 2-3 Wochen sein.


----------



## der8auer (9. Dezember 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Bock habe ich immer. Die Frage ist nur, wer auf sein Board in etwa 4-5 Wochen verzichten könnte. Da Weihnachten vor der Tür steht, geht dieses Jahr ja nicht mehr sehr viel.



Ja, erst mal die aktuellen Projekte über die Bühne bringen  Wenn ich dann noch Kohle habe übergebe ich dir das Board


----------



## True Monkey (9. Dezember 2009)

> wer auf sein Board in etwa 4-5 Wochen verzichten könnte


 
Das habe ich so verstanden das du in 4-5 Wochen erst damit anfangen kannst und nicht als zeitraum der Dauer 

Aber 4-5 Wochen wäre kein Problem für mich.


----------



## Klutten (9. Dezember 2009)

Na dann meldet euch einfach, wenn ihr euer Vorhaben angehen wollt.


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Dezember 2009)

Sehr geiler Fred...@*der8auer*... woher hast das Schnuckelchen..??Ich bin auch schon am Überlegen, ob ich mir eins zulege bei dem $-Kurs momentan..


----------



## der8auer (9. Dezember 2009)

Kenne jemanden von Xtremesystems.org. Der hat es mir aus den USA zukommen lassen


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Dezember 2009)

Cool...ich bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich es nehmen sollte im Januar oder nicht. Das Problem ist eigentlich, das ich kein offenen Aufbau habe und deshalb ein neues Case bräuchte. Dieses wiederrum will ich irgentwie nicht, weil ich das RV01 richtig geil finde.

Rentieren würde sich das dann auch nur, wenn ich mir eine 3`te 5870 holen würde, sonst brauch man keine 2xnf200.

Ich werde wohl wieder ein CF nehmen, denn das sind mit abstand die geilsten Board`s...


----------



## Dr.House (10. Dezember 2009)

Das 4-way SLI lohnt sich nur mit 4 Karten. Auf dem normalen 760er passen ja auch 3 Karten, auch wenn die Mittlere nur x8 angebunden ist.

Es gibt ja noch kein Gehäuse dass für das 4-Way Classi gedacht ist, da muss man wohl basteln 

Geiles Board , will auch haben


----------



## ZeroToxin (11. Dezember 2009)

sooo, meines macht sich heute auf den weg von Canada zu mir 

hier mal 2 pics welche ich mir hab machen lassen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freu mich scho druff ^^ noch den passenden wakühler drauf sobald das board da is und dann bring ich meinen 975er zum anschlag


----------



## XE85 (11. Dezember 2009)

kann das Board eigentlich irgendwas, das ein ASUS P6T7 nicht kann?

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (11. Dezember 2009)

jub. nen wakühler vertragen ^^

das ging auf dem P6T7 nich, da keiner einen herstellen wollte. anscheinend gibts da probs wegen den leitungen, da diese auf zu engem raum sein würden. und zu wenig leute haben das P6T7 als das es sich für irgendwen rentieren würde so einen kühler herzustellen.

im gegensatz zum 4-Way SLI, wo EK z.b. den wakühler bereits überall im sortiment hat.


----------



## Dr.House (11. Dezember 2009)

XE85 schrieb:
			
		

> kann das Board eigentlich irgendwas, das ein ASUS P6T7 nicht kann?



Klar, verdammt scharf aussehen  Dagegen sieht das Asus wie ein Pappkarton. 

Ne im Ernst - Das Classi 4-Way passt schlecht in ein Gehäuse und macht auch seine BCLK 250 mit passender CPU.

@ ZeroToxin

Glückwunsch zu dem Hammer Board. Brauchst nur noch etwas "Kleingeld" für den Zoll, wenn es da ist.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Klar, verdammt scharf aussehen  Dagegen sieht das Asus wie ein Pappkarton.


 
was ....pappkarton ?.....nicht jeder steht auf rot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (11. Dezember 2009)

Ist Geschmackssache eben 

Jetzt will ich noch nen Screen mit BCLK 246 sehen


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2009)

Hmm....mal schauen wie weit ich komme wenn ich es das erste mal kalt mache ........aber auch wenn ich keinen so hohen BLCK erreiche ......was solls

XE


----------



## ZeroToxin (11. Dezember 2009)

@ True Monkey:

das P6T7 hatte ich bis vor kurzem auf verbaut.. habs zerschossen ^^ hauptsächliches Prob an dem Board is, dass es keine Wakühler gibt für. die NB/SB werden so dermaßen heiß, da kannste eier drauf braten


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2009)

^^Ich habe jemanden der macht mir welche 

Und du hast recht die Dinger werden sauheiß aber da ich eh das Board nur zum benchen habe werde ich es schon kalt genug kriegen (sei es in einer Box mit Dice )

Ich habe selber lange versucht das EVGA zu bekommen und war es irgentwann leid ständig absagen zu bekommen .Das war die alternative und jetzt schau ich mal was damit alles geht.


----------



## ZeroToxin (11. Dezember 2009)

good luck ^^

aber glaube mit den wakühlern wirste n problem aufgrund der "leitungen" bekommen. der abstand zwischen den ram sockets und den PCIe sockets is doch sehr gering. aber vl geht sichs aus. ich hoffs für dich


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2009)

Der Abstand beim Classified X4 ist doch luxuriös bemessen. Da gibt es schlimmere Boards. Es sollte daher kein Problem sein, einen Kühler dafür zu bauen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2009)

^^Klutten ich habe das P6T7 WS Supercomputer.......und das schick ich dir nach dem 18.1


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2009)

Bei dem Board sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Da braucht man aber auch mehr als einen Kühler.  Das kann doch nicht dein ernst sein, oder?

...ist aber OT und gehört nicht in diesen Sammelthread.


----------



## der8auer (11. Dezember 2009)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> freu mich scho druff ^^ noch den passenden wakühler drauf sobald das board da is und dann bring ich meinen 975er zum anschlag



Anschlag und WaKü. Die Worte passen für mich nicht zusammen 

So weit ich weiß willst du über 4,7GHz. Dazu fehlt dir dann einfach die Temperatur.... Denke nicht, dass du mit dem Board viel weiter kommst.


----------



## McZonk (12. Dezember 2009)

Es soll ja Leute geben die selbst ihren 975 dann bei abartigen Spannungen "verheizen" nur um 100 Mhz mehr zu erreichen 

Ich hoffe nur dass du das 4way dann auch mal für Extrem-OC nutzt, ZeroToxin. Sonst sind es einfach nur Perlen vor die Säue, was bei diesem Schmuckstück schade wäre...


----------



## Dr.House (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich sehe schon das 4-way bei ZeroToxin in ein Gehäuse verschwinden und das wars. So kommst du nicht ins Paradies  - das Board muss mindestens ab und zu auf sub Zero laufen 

Passen denn die 3-way Wakühler auch auf das 4-Way ?  Denke nicht ,wegen der beiden NF200.


----------



## XE85 (12. Dezember 2009)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> die NB/SB werden so dermaßen heiß, da kannste eier drauf braten



kann ich nicht bestätigen .. hab mein P6T7 komplett passiv laufen und noch dazu kopfüber - alle Temps im grünen bereich

mfg


----------



## Hollywood (12. Dezember 2009)

Habe dann auch eins ergatten können! Es sollte in den nächsten 10 Tagen eintrudeln!
Melde dann auch schon mal Interesse für die Kühler an!

lg

Hollywood


----------



## ZeroToxin (12. Dezember 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Anschlag und WaKü. Die Worte passen für mich nicht zusammen
> 
> So weit ich weiß willst du über 4,7GHz. Dazu fehlt dir dann einfach die Temperatur.... Denke nicht, dass du mit dem Board viel weiter kommst.




hehe jo ma schaun ^^ also ich werd sicher mal sub-zero auch gehn, aber mit dem DLK komm ich runter auf 4 Grad. Einziges Problem bei der Sache is das Kondenswasser.

mein 975er hat atm 15 Grad bei 4ghz, könnt den jetz zwar auch auf 4,6 laufen lassen (mein SLI LE packt das grade noch ^^)

aber hab ja au noch n 920iger hier liegen, bzw sollte mein Gulftown auch in den nächsten 4-5 Wochen eintrudeln


----------



## Hollywood (12. Dezember 2009)

@Zero

Du magst das Ding doch nicht nur mit Wasser kühlen, oder doch?
Das arme Brett! Da muss doch LN2 drauf! Und das in rauen Mengen! Am besten immer! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## almost (12. Dezember 2009)

wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst, wann und ob evga ein classified mit USB 3.0 und SATA3 rausbringt?

hat das 3-way sli classified support für gulftowns? die sollen zwar auf 1366 laufen aber garantiert wurde da noch nix bis auf das P6X58D Premium von Asus.

kommen die boards jetzt alle nur noch ohne nf200 chip?

(hab grad keine zeit mir alles durchzulesen, deswegen weiß ich nicht ob das schon angesprochen wurde hier)

danke schonmal.


----------



## Hollywood (12. Dezember 2009)

almost schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst, wann und ob evga ein classified mit USB 3.0 und SATA3 rausbringt?
> 
> hat das 3-way sli classified support für gulftowns? die sollen zwar auf 1366 laufen aber garantiert wurde da noch nix bis auf das P6X58D Premium von Asus.
> 
> ...



USB3.0? SATA3? Wer braucht das denn an diesem Board? Das 3-Way geht wohl mit den Gulftown. Aber warum ohne NF200? Hat das Ding doch!


----------



## geheimrat (12. Dezember 2009)

hier gibts das board doch!!

my-sparfuchs - EVGA - X58 4X SLI CLASSIEFIED - Mainboard 1326351000


----------



## xTc (12. Dezember 2009)

geheimrat schrieb:


> hier gibts das board doch!!
> 
> my-sparfuchs - EVGA - X58 4X SLI CLASSIEFIED - Mainboard 1326351000



Sorry, aber diesen Link hättest du nicht posten dürfen. Alternativ hätteste ihn besser vor mir versteckt. 

Roman, konntest du Unterschiede zum E759 in Sachen Speicher-OC feststellen?


Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2009)

geheimrat schrieb:


> hier gibts das board doch!!
> 
> my-sparfuchs - EVGA - X58 4X SLI CLASSIEFIED - Mainboard 1326351000


 
das ist es nicht .....ATX stimmt nicht ......davon gibt es eine ganze Menge angebote .
Ich habe eine ganze Weile rumtelefoniert und alle die angaben sie hätten ein 4Way hatten dann doch nur das 3way .......überteuert 

schau mal hin

EVGA Mainboard INTEL X58 4x SLI Classified / Sockel 1366 / DDR3 / 4x PCIe / ATX
Mainboard INTEL X58 4x SLI Classified / Sockel 1366 / 
DDR3 / 4x PCIe / ATX

"nur " 4x PCIe


----------



## der8auer (12. Dezember 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Roman, konntest du Unterschiede zum E759 in Sachen Speicher-OC feststellen?



Bis jetzt konnte ich keinerlei Unterschiede feststellen. Weder bei CPU noch RAM.


----------



## Hollywood (13. Dezember 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> das ist es nicht .....ATX stimmt nicht ......davon gibt es eine ganze Menge angebote .
> Ich habe eine ganze Weile rumtelefoniert und alle die angaben sie hätten ein 4Way hatten dann doch nur das 3way .......überteuert
> 
> schau mal hin
> ...



Hab mir das mal eben angesehen. Kann schon sein, dass es sich um das 4-Way handelt. Denn die Evga Artikelnummer stimmt. Ich würde da trotzdem nichts kaufen, aus folgendem Grund: Wenn der Laden es nicht schafft, eine vernünftige Beschreibung anzubieten, dann kann man sich ja denken wie der Support und so weiter bei denen ist. Nicht sehr professionell.

Hollywood


----------



## XE85 (14. Dezember 2009)

also in Österreich ist das Board mittlerwile erhältlich 

EVGA X58 SLI Classified 4-Way SLI, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (170-BL-E762-A1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

.... wenn es nur in ein TJ07 passen würde 

mfg


----------



## Dr.House (14. Dezember 2009)

Das Board ist mittlerweile auch in De verfügbar. 415 € aufwärts...........


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2009)

^^meine Frau killt mich wenn ich das auch noch kaufe  

Ich tröste mich lieber mit einem Gulftown


----------



## ZeroToxin (15. Dezember 2009)

so nachdem mir der verkäufer in kanada abgesprungen is, hab ichs bei mylemon bestellt, danke für die info


----------



## Hollywood (17. Dezember 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Das Board ist mittlerweile auch in De verfügbar. 415 € aufwärts...........



Tja, hätte ich mal lieber noch einige Tage gewartet....
Nun muss ich wohl doch dem Zoll eine Spende zukommen lassen....

@True: Wie war das mit dem Woman-BIOS? 
Aber ein Gulftown ist schon ein schicker Trost...

Hollywood


----------



## XE85 (18. Dezember 2009)

im Luxx hat einer eine Möglichkeit gepostet wie man das Board mit ein wenig basteln in ein TJ07 bekommt:

http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/4907/xtatxleft.png
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/4972/xtatxbackstandard.png
http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7345/xtatxiso.png

mfg


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch Vergewaltigung für das Board in einem Normalen PC sein Dienst zu versehen! Das muss extreme betrieben werden mit dice oder LN2^^


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Dezember 2009)

..jepp da stimme ich dir zu...das ja wie bei einem Porsche nur mit Standgas fahren..


----------



## ZeroToxin (18. Dezember 2009)

sooo mein board liegt auffer post, da ich heute nich @home war als der bote angekarrt is.. blöd nur: die post sperrt am freitag bei uns um 12 zu xD

nuja, bis montag warten und dann sowieso noch auf den MB kühler warten -.-

ich werd den test vorerst sowieso mit meinem 920iger machen, ma schaun wie hoch ich den raufbekomm xD


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

hehe..meins liegt auch auf der post...ich werde es heute noch abholen gehen..wenn wenn die post ihre mittagspause genossen hat...


----------



## XE85 (18. Dezember 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Das ist doch Vergewaltigung für das Board in einem Normalen PC sein Dienst zu versehen! Das muss extreme betrieben werden mit dice oder LN2^^



also mir wären 400€ klar zuviel Geld um damit derat riskannte oc-versuche mit LN2 zu machen

mfg


----------



## McZonk (18. Dezember 2009)

XE85 schrieb:


> also mir wären 400€ klar zuviel Geld um damit derat riskannte oc-versuche mit LN2 zu machen
> 
> mfg


Dafür (!) wurde das Board aber entwickelt und gebaut.


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Dezember 2009)

XE85 schrieb:


> also mir wären 400€ klar zuviel Geld um damit derat riskannte oc-versuche mit LN2 zu machen
> 
> mfg



Ich sag mal so wer sich das Board kauft, der wird zu 99% Extreme-OC damit betreiben! Risiko hast du bei allem dabei und mir wäre es zu schade und zu teuer in normalen Pc. Da langweilt sich das Board ja!


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

langt des...wenn mann für den anfang einen i7 920 d0 drauf macht..und den auf 3,8 -4 ghz..mit luft taktet


----------



## McZonk (18. Dezember 2009)

Veltrinator schrieb:


> langt des...wenn mann für den anfang einen i7 920 d0 drauf macht..und den auf 3,8 -4 ghz..mit luft taktet


Das kannst du mit jedem "0815"-Board, wozu da bitte das Classified. Echt da bekomm ich teilweise Einen zuviel wenn man das Ding nur haben muss um eben das Beste des Besten zu haben - Das Ding muss kalt, und nix anderes.


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

.....die cpu is ja nur für den anfang!...
bald kommt meine neue


----------



## McZonk (18. Dezember 2009)

Veltrinator schrieb:


> .....die cpu is ja nur für den anfang!...
> bald kommt meine neue


Bei einem Bloomfield ist aber nie das Board das Problem - sondern die Abwärme. Selbst mit der besten CPU schaffst du 24/7 bestenfalls 4,6 GHz, und das kann (fast) jedes Board. 

Der Vorteil der Classifiedreihe liegt bei guter Multi-GPU-Unterstützung für Extrembenchen mit mehr Karten und höheren BClk-Raten unter Kälte, sodass hohe CPU-Taktraten erreichbar sind.

24/7 hast du mit einem RampageIIExtreme mehr Spass, da es sich deutlich leichter übertakten lässt. (jo... ich habe beide in Händen gehabt)


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Der Vorteil der Classifiedreihe liegt bei guter Multi-GPU-Unterstützung für Extrembenchen mit mehr Karten und höheren BClk-Raten unter Kälte, sodass hohe CPU-Taktraten erreichbar sind.
> 
> 24/7 hast du mit einem RampageIIExtreme mehr Spass, da es sich deutlich leichter übertakten lässt. (jo... ich habe beide in Händen gehabt)




also...ich habe ja die 4 evga gtx 285 classified grafikkarten hier...
und ja..also ich finde das das mainbord.ein platz bei mir gefunden hat


----------



## True Monkey (18. Dezember 2009)

Veltrinator schrieb:


> also...ich habe ja die 4 evga gtx 285 classified grafikkarten hier...
> und ja..also ich finde das das mainbord.ein platz bei mir gefunden hat


 
Wot 

Du hast dann das komplette set ....und auch ein NT dafür ?

Davon würde ich ja zu gerne Pics sehen .......denn sonst schreibe ich auch gleich ich hätte einen Lambo in der Garage.


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. Dezember 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> 24/7 hast du mit einem RampageIIExtreme mehr Spass, da es sich deutlich leichter übertakten lässt. (jo... ich habe beide in Händen gehabt)



So siehts aus...
Ich betreibe zwar auch Extreme-OC aber habe mir ein RIIE gekauft...
Für den 24/7 Betrieb ist es einfach genial, und meiner meinung nach viel besser geeignet als ein Classfield... Und unter Wasser kann man den 
i7 920 auch locker auf 4,3 GHz ohne abstürze laufen haben...


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

hehe...

also...die 4 karten habe ich schon hier..^^...

...das mainbord muss ich am montag noch auf der post abholen!...
post hat heute nur bis 12 geöffnet..sonnst hätte ich das set hier...

..netzteil(bzw.Netzteile)habe ich noch nicht...
was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?..
und wie funktioniert das 2 netzteile zusammen anzuschließen?..

ich habe hier noch ein bequiet netzteil mit 850 watt...würde das gehen wenn ich mir noch ein 2.nehme und die dann zusammenkopplen würde...(wobei ich net weiss wie das geht..


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

sobald ich das mainbord am montag habe...stelle ich bilder rein


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem 2. Netzteil geht ganz einfach:
Du schleißt das erste NT ganz Normal an...
Das 2. NT schleißt du nur an die GraKas an und am 24 Pin ATX Stecker überbrückst du mit einem Draht einen der schwarzen und den Grünen Pin...


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

okay...danke..

gibts davon auch bilder wie das das funktioniert?


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe keine...
Aber wenn du eine Wasserkühlung hast müsstest du das auch vom Befüllen der WaKü kennen.

Aber meinung nach hast du auch genug Geld dir ein neues NT zu kaufen...
Dann würde ich so etwas in der art nehmen:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...0Revolution-85-Netzteil-1250-Watt::11781.html


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

hehe....noch habe ich ja keiner wakü...

deswegen kenn ich mich da net so aus mit den 2 netzteilen zusammenkoppeln..und da ich da echt nichts falsch oder zerstören will..wäre es toll wenn einer bilder oder so macht wie das geht..


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du keine anhnung hast kauf dir einfach sowas hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (24 Pin) ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (24 Pin) 52091
einfach auf den 24 Pin Stecker stecken und schon läuft das Netzteil.


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

und dann eifach den 24 pin stecker vom 2.netzteil in den adapter?...und das wars?


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. Dezember 2009)

jaa...
Das NT springt an und du kannst es an HHDs, GraKas und wo du sonst noch willst anschließen...


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde auch das ein Classifield 4 Way nicht in ein Gehäuse gehöhrt da muss zumindest Dice drauf, LN² wäre besser. Veltrinator ich will mal die 4 GTX285 sehen warum hast du dir denn gehollt, hättest dir lieber 4 HD5870 hollen sollen. 2 Netzteile kann man zusammen laufen lassen, ich glaube das geht aber nur mit einem Adapter. Wenn dann solltest du dir ein 850 Watt Netzteil hollen, das sollte mit dem anderen 850er reichen.


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

ok...und wie sieht das aus..wenn zb.der strom an der eine steckdose ausfällt wo das 2.nt dran ist..und das erste normale nt.läuft noch?...dann bekommen ja zb.die gra karten kein saft mehr wegen weils 2.netzteil ausgefallen is..


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. Dezember 2009)

In der Regel fällt im ganzen Zimmer der Strom aus...
Aber wenn das so passiert stürzt der PC ab... Mehr pasiert da nicht.


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

@FortunaGamer

...bei bedarf mach ich heute schon bilder....

und ja....ein 850watt nt.habe ich ja schon von bequiet...
und soll ich mir dann noch ein 2.von enermax holen mit 1050 watt?

also wird es keine defekte hardware nach dem ausfall geben?


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. Dezember 2009)

nein... es wird keine defekte Hardware geben.


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

okay...
danke..
bin neu hier in dem forum..und ich finde es hier sehr intressant..

und wie ist das mit dem ausschalten?..
läuft dann da das 2.netzteil weiter obwohl das system aus ist?
oder wie =?


----------



## Gamer_95 (18. Dezember 2009)

Jaa... Das 2. NT läuft weiter... Das musst du von hand ausmachen...


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

alles klar..
welches netzteil soll ich denn als 2.netzteil nehmen?

wie gesagt mein standartmäßiges hat 850...


----------



## Dr.House (18. Dezember 2009)

Du solltest dir ein gutes NT zulegen für das Board. Am besten mit 2 x 8 Pin Anschluss für die CPU-Versorgung.

Was ich dir empfehlen kann. In der Reihenfolge ist

Corsair HX 1000

Enermax 1050 / 1250

Silverstone ab 1000 Watt wären auch interessant.


Will auch gerne Fotos von dem Board mit den 4 Grakas drauf sehen. Jede Graka hat 3 PCI-E Anschlüsse. Brauchst also insgesamt 12 Stück davon. Musst schauen ob du mit den NT´s auskommst.


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

ok...also ich müsste dann das Enermax 1050 kaufen...
da mein bequiet nur 4x 6+2 pin PCIe anschlüsse hat..und das ebermax 8x PCIe 6+2 stecker hat

.....kann ich dann von dem bequiet netzteil einmal den cpu power stecker.und einmal vom enermax den cpu power stecker zusammen an das mainbord schließen?...für die verbesserte spannung..

muss man da 2 solche stecker an das mainbord machen?

bilder mache ich glaub am montag!...
wenn das mainbord dabei ist


----------



## Dr.House (18. Dezember 2009)

CPU Versorgung mit beiden 8 Pin Steckern nur (!) von einem Netzteil.  Bei 2 so ungleichen NT´s kann es nur Probleme geben. Ausgegebene Spannung ist nie gleich und schwankt auch ganz anders. Also nicht zu empfehlen.

Es funzt alles auch prima mit nur einem Stecker, so nutze ich mein Classified 760 schon länger ohne Probleme. Mit nem zweiten Stecker drin ist die CPU Spannung stabil und schwankt überhaupt nicht. Wirkt sich nicht bei OC aus. 

Am besten wäre es du kaufst dir 2 x HX 1000 Watt und hast deine Ruhe.

Musst schauen ob das Enermax 1050 auch 2 x 8 Pin für CPU mitbringt, wenn du dich dafür entscheidest.  Das Corsair hat auf jeden Fall 2 solche anschlüße an Board.


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

okaay..also ich möchte mein 850er nt von be quiet auf jeden fall behalten..

das enermax hat hat nur 1x den cpu stecker....aber dafür 8x pcie stecker..für gra karten..

das corsair hat zwar 2x cpu stecker aber nur 6x pcie stecker....dann würden mir 2 pcie stecker fehlen...wie würde mann denn die restlichen 2 fehlenden pcie stecker ersetzen können wenn ich das corsair nehmen würde?

funktioniert überhaupt das bequiet dark power pro 850 watt auf dem classified mainbord?


----------



## Dr.House (18. Dezember 2009)

Dann kauf dir das Enermax 1250, das sollte auch 2 x 8 Pin haben oder ?

Wenn du schon Geld für neues NT ausgibst dann sollte es auch 2 x 8 Pin haben finde ich.

Silverstone wäre auch ne Alternative.

Das BeQuiet sollte auch mit dem Classified gehen, ist aber nicht mehr ganz frisch von der Technik her. Die neueren sind schon besser und zu empfehlen.


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

habe gerade gelesen das das enermax 1250 8x pcie hat...und 1x den cpu 8pin anschluss..und dann noch einmal den cpu CPU 4+4 Pin anschluss besitzt..

...
das ist mein neues netzteil..

dann fehlen mir noch 4 pcie anschlüsse...da werde ich dann das 850watt netzteil nehmen....das ist zwar nicht mehr das neuste...aber für 1x ne gtx 285 und dann noch ein drittel einer 285er zu versorgen wird das netzteil dicke langen!



ich sehe gerade das das 1050 watt netzteil von enermax doch 2x 8pin hat....genau das selbe prinzip wie bei der 1250er variante...1x 8pin cpu....und dann 1x 4+4 pin
http://www.enermax.de/produkte/netzteile/revolution85.html


----------



## True Monkey (18. Dezember 2009)

Veltrinator schrieb:


> ok...und wie sieht das aus..wenn zb.der strom an der eine steckdose ausfällt wo das 2.nt dran ist..und das erste normale nt.läuft noch?...dann bekommen ja zb.die gra karten kein saft mehr wegen weils 2.netzteil ausgefallen is..


 

Wichtig

Beide NT in der gleichen Steckerleiste ....auf keinen Fall in verschiedenen Steckdosen.
In einer Steckdose die steckerleiste und da hinein dann beide NT.Immer erst das mit den Grakas einschalten und dann den Rechner ......auschalten genauso ...erst Rechner aus dann Graka NT.
Andersrum ist das andere NT hin.


----------



## Veltrinator (18. Dezember 2009)

okee....danke..



wie laufen die Corsair Dominator Gt TR3X6G2000C8G auf dem classified 4-way
 sli?

..denn ich habe noch 3x 2 gb...
und habe vor die auf das neue classified zu machen..
gibt es damit probleme?
auf der evga homepage steht mal das die kompatibel sind..


----------



## Dr.House (20. Dezember 2009)

Sollten super laufen, hab noch nie über Probleme damit gelesen. 
Zumindest auf dem 3-Way Classified laufen Domi GT super gut.

@ wo bleiben die Fotos ?  Hast du das Board jetzt ?


----------



## Veltrinator (20. Dezember 2009)

okay danke!
...hehe....morgen früh um punkt 9 uhr werde ich das mainbord von der post holen!..
es hat schon heimweh....


----------



## ZeroToxin (21. Dezember 2009)

*g* ich hab mir meins grad geholt ^^

leider hab ich keine cam da, sonst würd ich euch n paar pics herknallen. aber bin begeistert!


edit: OLOL hauptsache das handbuch is vom 3-Way SLI xD


----------



## ZeroToxin (21. Dezember 2009)

sachma Veltrinator, is bei dir das Handbuch auch vom 3-Way SLI?


----------



## Veltrinator (21. Dezember 2009)

ja...bei ihnen auch?
bei mir ist sogar noch ein plakat von dem aminbord dabei


----------



## der8auer (21. Dezember 2009)

Selfquote FTW!



der8auer schrieb:


> Mach ich morgen
> 
> Ich kanns noch nicht wirklich einschätzen  Fakt ist, dass das Board in der 3X SLI Verpackung + 3X SLI Anleitung kam. Nur die Hülle außen rum war anders und der Lieferumfang etwas.
> 
> Zusätzlich liegt die 4-Way SLI Bridge bei und das ECP Version 2 (wobei es genauso aussieht wie Version 1)



Also bei mir auch


----------



## ZeroToxin (22. Dezember 2009)

haha ^^

und wie das teil nich in mein Obsidian reinpasst -.-


----------



## Dr.House (23. Dezember 2009)

Fotos Leute, das willich sehen 

@ Venti 

bei dir bitte auch mit 4 x 285 Classified drauf


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2009)

Dauert nicht mehr lang und ich zeige meinen Lambo in der Garage 

Ja auf die vier 285er bin ich auch gespannt ...besonders auf das NT das die versorgt.


----------



## ZeroToxin (23. Dezember 2009)

ich mach euch heut am nachmittag n foto wo ihr sehen könnt wie schön das board nicht in mein Obsidian reinpasst ^^


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2009)

Wie wäre es wenn ihr einfach Fotos macht ohne es vorher immer anzukündigen?


----------



## ZeroToxin (24. Dezember 2009)

bitte sehr 

sö schön passt es nicht in mein Obsidian -.- 5mm zu hoch das board. 
naja, dafür gibts dann mit dem TYR PC-X2000 n Tagebuch xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (24. Dezember 2009)

wenn du einen Ausschnitt in die Midplate machst dann sollte es passen - die unteren Slots kannst du ohnehin nicht nutzen oder sehe ich das falsch

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (24. Dezember 2009)

das is richtig.

aber: selbst mit dem ausschnitt verliere ich komplett die bereits vorhanden KM führungen welche ich doch gerne hätte. desweiteren müsste ich einen relativ großen ausschnitt reinmache, zwecks den anschlüssen usw die unten sind.

und das TYR-X2000 is scho aufm weg zu mir weil das case hier verkauft wird ^^


----------



## xMaster (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

Habe da mal eine Frage für was sind den die kleinen schwarzen Bausteine über den Cpu Sockeln die heissen D7 und D8 kann mir das vlt jemand sagen.

ZeroToxin: Es tut mir leid das sagen zu müssen aber es passt in den X2000 genau so nicht rein wie in den Corsair.

Dort passt das 4-Way rein
    *   Lian Li PC-P80
    *  Lian Li PC-P80R
    *  HEC 98 98R9BB
    *  Thermaltake Xaser VI VG4000SNA
    *  Thermaltake Xaser VI VG4000BWS
    *  Thermaltake Xaser VI VG4000BNS
    *  Thermaltake Xaser VI VG4000BNSB
    *  Thermaltake ArmorPlus VH6000BWS
    *  Mountain Mods Acension w/ Modular Motherboard Tray 10 PCI Slot
    *  Xigmatek CPC-T75UB-U01


Habe das Board in einem Xaser Vi drinne wirklich klasse wie die beiden harmonieren.


----------



## ZeroToxin (24. Dezember 2009)

öhm doch in nen TYR sollts reinpassen, da dieses auf XL-ATX (was dafür benötigt wird) aufgebaut ist.

hat zwar nicht die notwendigen PCI Slots hinten raus, aber die benötige ich in dem fall nich. ich werd mir ne halterung modden, mit der ich falls notwendig die letzten 2 Grakas reinbekomm. fürs erste lauf ich e nru mit 2 HD5870. vl kommt noch eine oder ne 2. dazu.

und die aufgelisteten Cases sehn alle mehr als mies aus. Das Armor+ hatte ich schon. Das Xigmatek gibts nirgendswo, geschweige denn bilder von. Somit is das ganze unintressant 
und ich werds scho in das X2000 reinbringen, da hab ich weniger angst


----------



## xMaster (24. Dezember 2009)

Aso ok, mir gefählen die Gehäuse von Lian net so. Habe zurzeit 3 5870 laufen eine 4 finde ich nicht. Denke Ende Januar habe ich noch eine.

Kann mir einer sagen was das mit dem Baustein D8 auf sich hat über dem Cpu Sockel


----------



## Hollywood (24. Dezember 2009)

ERRRRRRRRRW!

Schraubt die Boards aus den Gehäusen! Sonst komme ich vorbei und nehm sie euch weg! 
Die armen Dinger...

Hollywood


----------



## Aerron (25. Dezember 2009)

Mal Blöde frage weil ich Über Google nicht so viel Raus gefunden habe !

Also das ein Classified 4-way einen einen 6 Kerner unterstütz hab ich schon gelesen aber wieviele Cores unterstützt es max ?? 8 ? nächstes jahr ist es ..........meins meins meins 



gruß Aerron


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. Dezember 2009)

naja kommt drauf an ob die 8 kerner dann für 1366 rauskommen oder ob n neuer sockel kommt. ansonsten sollte es per Bios Update sicherlich funzen. is beim Gulftown ja auch nix andres. n Bios Update wenn er nich unterstützt wird und gut is.

nachdem meine Frau jetz gesehn hat, was man per modding so alles machen kann, hat sie mich überzeugt doch beim Obsidian zu bleiben. und dieses so zu modden, dass ich das MB ohne weitere umstände reinbring, bzw werd ich schaun ob ich mir nich ne neue rückseite zusammenbastel, wo ich dann genug von den PCI slots zur verfügung hab ^^

es fehln jetz noch 2 pakete von AT und mein Silverstone 1200 Watter + eins von MDPC ^^ 

bis dahin sollte ich den tower soweit fertig haben.. inkl neuer Lackierung


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Dezember 2009)

Aerron schrieb:


> nächstes jahr ist es ..........meins meins meins
> 
> 
> 
> gruß Aerron



Um Ostern herum ist es auch meins meins meins...

@Hollywood
So leid es mir tut...
Dein Classified wird dann in einen Tower gesteckt und unter Wasser gesetzt...


----------



## XE85 (26. Dezember 2009)

ist der Wasserkühler von EK eigentlich der einzige den es gibt für das Board??

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (26. Dezember 2009)

glaube MIPS hat noch einen, aber ich bevorzuge die EKs. 

hatte bis jetz bei allen boards, bis auf einem nen EK. und bei dem einen nen MIPS


----------



## Dr.House (28. Dezember 2009)

@ ZeroToxin

auf den Fotos dieht es so aus als wäre der NB-Kühler (der Fette) schief ! ? ! ?
Kann das sein ?

Ansonsten verschieb mal die Middleplatte um die nötigen 2 cm nach unten und befestige sie wieder. Weiß allerdings nicht ob da genug Platz für ist wegen dem NT.

Hammer Board 

@ Venti

wo bleibt mein Foto mit dem 4-Way samt 4x285 Classified ?  Sabber !


----------



## ZeroToxin (28. Dezember 2009)

nene der stimmt so ^^ das prob: kann die middleplate nich verschieben, da sich diese durchs komplette case von hinten nach vorne zieht und dort auf dem unteren HDD käfig steht.

wobei.. wenn ich den kürze und dann die plate runterschiebe sollte sich das problem gelöst haben. zum NT hab ich nach oben hin /etwas/ luft, muss ich mir aber dann ma genauer anschaun.

somit könnt ich das ausschneiden der middleplate umgehn und bräucht das case nichma extra neu pulverbeschichten lassen...

danke für den tipp.. wieso is mir das nich eingefallen?

muss aber dann sowieso auf die lieferungen von AT / Alternate und Nils warten xD sollten hoffentlich diese woche eintrudeln


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Dezember 2009)

Das Board ist ordentlich. Sieht klasse aus. Naja ich finde auch das es in kein Gehäuse gehöhrt. Pass ja auf das Hollywood nicht vorbei kommt sonst ist das ganz schnell weg.


----------



## Dr.House (28. Dezember 2009)

@ zerotoxin

Man kann ein Gehäuse immer anpassen  Hab schon einiges gemoddet und das schien mir die einfachste Lösung zu sein. Die Umsetzung bleibt bei dir. Ausschnitt fürs Board in der Middelplatte würde auch nicht aussehen 

Wenn ich es mir leisten könnte ,würd ich mir auch ein 4-way in ein Gehäuse packen, aber als Zweitboard erst. Benchen geht vor. 

Grüße House


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi

Von MIPS kommt bald ein Wasserkühler fürs Board! Hab aber keinen direkten link auf der Homepage gefunden, aber auf Awardfabrik gibt es erste Bilder

Link

Ich würde mir auch gerne das Board kaufen^^ hab sogar genug Geld da, aber naja, zum Board bräuchte ich erstmal ne CPU dann neuen Ram und zudem wäre dann mein NT zu schwach, ein Teufelskreis

mfg eiswolf93


----------



## ZeroToxin (29. Dezember 2009)

@ Dr. House

Die Midplate nach unten verschieben kannste vergessen. da müsste ich den vorderen Teil biegen, und das geht nich.. ich mach dir heut nachmittag n paar pics, damit de siehst was ich meine.

auf der rückseite der midplate is se um 90grad gebogen, damit du se auf der unterseite einhängen kannst.. somit kommt nur der ausschnitt in frage.

mein silverstone zeus 1200 is gestern angekommen, jetz fehlen noch die AT sachen und ich kann anfangen. neues Molex Pinremover Set kommt auch, da mir bei den alten die Pins abgebrochen sind  und den anderen PinRemover kannste vergessen


----------



## Dr.House (29. Dezember 2009)

Okay. Dann eben die Platte ganz rausschneiden und ne neue angepassste rein. Ist etwas Arbeit.  Ansonsten wenn du mit nem Ausschnitt leben kannst. Weiß nicht ob das dann aussieht.

Warum das Zeus 1200 ?  Ist ein Top NT, aber das Enermax 1250 Revolution sieht noch geiler aus und der Preis ist ~ gleich.


----------



## xMaster (30. Dezember 2009)

Hey,

Hier nun mal meine neuen Boards Vorher Classified E759

Sry für die schlechten Bilder habe sie mit einem HD2 Fotografiert

ImageBanana - DSC00037.JPG

ImageBanana - DSC00038.JPG

http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/10t1hbj/DSC00043.JPG


----------



## True Monkey (30. Dezember 2009)

^^nice

Aber so würde man auch was sehen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## xMaster (30. Dezember 2009)

Habs geändert. Sieht man nun viel besser. Sry


----------



## ZeroToxin (30. Dezember 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Okay. Dann eben die Platte ganz rausschneiden und ne neue angepassste rein. Ist etwas Arbeit.  Ansonsten wenn du mit nem Ausschnitt leben kannst. Weiß nicht ob das dann aussieht.
> 
> Warum das Zeus 1200 ?  Ist ein Top NT, aber das Enermax 1250 Revolution sieht noch geiler aus und der Preis ist ~ gleich.




och ne du.. der ausschnitt is schon gemacht. ich hab mir in die midplate auch gleich 2 ausschnitte für das KM gemacht. in diese die gummidingens vom Obsidian rein. sieht gut aus soweit.

zum ausschnitt hinten an der midplate fürs board: diesen sieht man später nichtmehr, da noch ne schwarze plexi über die gesamte midplate kommt, welche vl sogar n teil übers board geht. mit nem eingraviertem logo, welches ich durch leds beleuchten kann.

jetz hoff ich nur das martma mir da noch die tage auf meine mail antwortet xD denn das is mir persöhnlich zu viel aufwand mit ner materie mit der ich mich ma gar nix auskenn ^^

fürs erste werd ich die midplate ma schwarz drüber lackieren, damit man die derzeitigen kratzer nichmehr sieht bis das plexi da is. 

in späteren abschnitten wird der innenraum komplett mit schwarzem plexi verkleidet, sodass man nur noch teile der HW selbst sieht.

naja egal.. ich schweife vom topic ab. faktum is, das board is heftig groß xD


----------



## QZA (5. Januar 2010)

xMaster schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Hier nun mal meine neuen Boards Vorher Classified E759
> 
> ...


lol why hastn 2 Boards Davon? 

aber sonst 1A board


----------



## splmann (10. Januar 2010)

Hab mal max bclk getestet mit meinem W3540 !

http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/4245/762s.jpg

Gruss

splmann

team ocaholic


----------



## xTc (10. Januar 2010)

Hast du mal weitere Settings für das Setup?

Welche Spannungen hattest du so anliegen?


MFG


----------



## splmann (10. Januar 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Hast du mal weitere Settings für das Setup?
> 
> Welche Spannungen hattest du so anliegen?
> 
> ...


 

Folgende Settings sind wichtig für einen hohen bclk :

QPI 1 = -35
CPU = -62
CPU Imp = less
PCI-E = 112
Vtt = 1.50
IOH/ICH/QPI etc all auto



Gruss

splmann


----------



## der8auer (10. Januar 2010)

Hey splmann  Schön, dass du hier vorbeischaust.

Danke für die Infos. Werde das morgen auch mal mit meinem 4-Way mit DICE probieren.


----------



## splmann (10. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hey splmann  Schön, dass du hier vorbeischaust.
> 
> Danke für die Infos. Werde das morgen auch mal mit meinem 4-Way mit DICE probieren.


 

Danke Dir !! Bin gespannt auf deine Resultate .


----------



## der8auer (11. Januar 2010)

Zum BCLk testen bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen aber habe ein paar Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splmann (12. Januar 2010)

Coole Pics !!!

Hier mal noch ein Resultat mit dem Board und meine zwei alten GTX280er !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=aqua5tq4a.jpgGruss

splmann


----------



## ZeroToxin (12. Januar 2010)

mit welcher kühlung haste den auf 5,3 gebracht?

@topic:
hier noch n paar pics wie sich das board inkl wakühler im modifizierten Obsidian macht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splmann (12. Januar 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> mit welcher kühlung haste den auf 5,3 gebracht?


 

habe eine Kaskade vom Ice-man ca. -100 Grad !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=kaskade2ahh.jpg


----------



## Klutten (12. Januar 2010)

Magst du deine Bilder bitte im Forum hochladen? Eine Anleitung muss ich dir sicher nicht verlinken, oder?


----------



## ZeroToxin (14. Januar 2010)

so hab meinen 975er grade per multi OC auf 4,66 stable.. 

aufm SLE LE hatte ich ca dasselbe ergebnis, aber per BLCK OC mehr takt mit weniger spannung.. mal schaun was ich hinbekomm unter wasser

apropos: 3D Vantage n 25,5k score.. intressant wirds was ich per BCLK rausholen kann.. dann noch grakas ocen und schaun was der score dann sagt


----------



## Dr.House (17. Januar 2010)

Höherer Multi bedarf bei mir niedrigere CPU-Spannung.

Bsp. mit nem i920

191 x 21 = 4 Ghz (1,19 Volt)
200 x 20 = 4 Ghz (1,20 Volt)
211 x 19 = 4 Ghz (1,22 Volt)

ob das jetzt mit nem i975 auch so ist, musst du rausfinden.

VTT steigt auch mit mehr BCLK natürlich.

Nimm am besten Multi von 25 oder so und los gehts .


----------



## ZeroToxin (17. Januar 2010)

hehe jo so in etwa isses bei mir auch.. 

ich werd jetz die nächsten tage mal schaun was ich an BCLK rausholn kann und dann werden wa sehn wie hoch ich wirklich raufkomm. also reines multi OC steht bei 4,68 ghz an. höher komm ich ned rauf. ergibt im 3d 06 unter win7 ca 29k punkte ohne graka OC (3x 5870)

per multi hab ichs nur mal kurz versucht, werd aber erst noch neues bios raufmachen. hab atm noch das release bios druff ^^


Edit: Kann mir einer sagen, unter welchem wert ich die QPI Vcore verstellen kann, um den BCLK zu stabilisieren? ich hab nur QPI VTT aber das wars auch schon.


----------



## Dr.House (19. Januar 2010)

Bei nem i975 brauchst du nicht auf max BCLK testen. Habe aber noch keinen gesehen mit BCLK 24 oder so.

QPI Spannung ist bei mir auf 1,25 Volt bei OC (hab das normale 3-Way), sollte aber keinen Unterschied ausmachen.

Hau mal 1,3 Volt VTT und los gehts, dann in kleinen Schritten.


----------



## ZeroToxin (20. Januar 2010)

schon getestet.

das größte Prob is, dass ich unter wasser einfach nich auf mehr als 4,7 stable komme. 

was mich ganz leicht anpisst ^^

naja, nich so schlimm.. ma auf die gulftowns warten xD


----------



## Dr.House (20. Januar 2010)

Sollte hier kein Disskusionsthread werden, aber:

4,7 Ghz sind schon mehr als viel unter Wasser und die CPU braucht eh viel Saft. Irgendwann ist auch mal Ende.

Nimm Trockeneis und da hast du die 5,1 Ghz mindestens. 

Now --> Back to Topic


----------



## XE85 (1. Februar 2010)

So...

hab mir nach langem hin und her auch ein 4-way SLI geordert 

Bilder gibts natürlich gleich wenns ankommt.

Beim Wakühler bin ich mir noch ein wenig unschlüssig ob ich den von MIPS oder EK nehmen soll

mfg


----------



## der8auer (1. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie der MIPS ist aber nach meiner Erfahrung würde ich vom EK abraten... Komplizierte Montage und die Auflageflächen sind auch nicht gerade toll.


----------



## XE85 (1. Februar 2010)

danke für die info - der Mips gefällt mir eh besser

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (1. Februar 2010)

also ich hab den EK drauf und bin begeistert. sieht man auch auf den pics n paar seiten weiter vorne.

die auflageflächen genauso wie die montage waren erfreulich einfach. einzig zu bemängeln waren die wärmeleitpads. da waren einfach zu wenige dabei.


----------



## XE85 (1. Februar 2010)

hab mir die Bilder angesehn - der rote "Klotz" im bereich der Spawas gefällt mir gar nicht (geschmackssache klarereweise) - werd den vom Mips nehmen (Nickel - Pom)

bei deinem Case kannst du die untersten beiden Slots nicht benutzen - sehe ich das richtig?

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (1. Februar 2010)

jub, aber ein PC-P80 is am kommen, wird erst noch innen pulverbeschichtet.

bzw das neue von Corsair sollte das auch packen

und der rote klotz hat platz für 3 leds welche schön leuchten ^^


----------



## XE85 (5. Februar 2010)

Es ist da 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (5. Februar 2010)

jaja diese out of the box bilder sind einfach am schönsten ^^

nochn anständigen wakühler druff und die sache is erledigt


----------



## Dr.House (5. Februar 2010)

Glückwunsch XE´85, endlich hast du das richtige Board 

Es gibt auch schon neues Bios mit 32nm CPU Unterstützung. 

Bau ein und zeig paar Fotos in deinem Thread ....


----------



## ZeroToxin (5. Februar 2010)

is das scho released? dachte es is bis dato noch das beta bios? habs zwar selbst drauf aber merke keinen unterschied beim "Turbomode"


----------



## Dr.House (5. Februar 2010)

hast du denn schon ein 32nm Prozzi ?

Mit "Turbo Performance" ist nicht die "Turbo" Option zum hochtakten per Multi gemeint, sondern interne optimierung von Latenzen , QPI-Taktraten usw. bringt ja relativ wenig bis nix denke ich. Asus hat auch sowas ähnliches und bringt auch nix spürbar.

* Edit*: das Bios ist schon ofiziell raus und kein Beta mehr, hab geguckt.

Es dauert ja noch bis ich dran komme, an so einer CPU mit festem Multi in 32nm


----------



## XE85 (6. Februar 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Glückwunsch XE´85, endlich hast du das richtige Board
> 
> Es gibt auch schon neues Bios mit 32nm CPU Unterstützung.
> 
> Bau ein und zeig paar Fotos in deinem Thread ....



der Wakühler ist noch nicht da - sollte nächste Woche kommen, dann wird eingebaut


das es schon ein BIOS gibt für 32nm CPUs find ich super ... der 980X kann kommen


----------



## XE85 (7. Februar 2010)

ist bei euch auch das Handbuch vom 3x SLI??

mfg


----------



## Dr.House (9. Februar 2010)

Ja das ist normal, steht irgendwo im ersten Post von Roman.
Es hat nur mehr PCI-E Slots. Evga hätte aber für das Geld auch ein eigenes drucken können.


----------



## ZeroToxin (9. Februar 2010)

Apropos Wakühler Xe:

Ich habe, bzw hatte das Prob, dass nach der Montage des Wakühlers Windof einige Fehler meldet. Vor allem aber das Prob: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...irmwareproblems-deaktiviert-help-gesucht.html

Sollte das bei dir nach der Montage des Wakühler au auftreten, schrauben nochn stück lockern.. bei mir war zwar keine biegung des PCB zu sehn, allerdings, so scheint mir hat das bissl an überschüssigem druck gereicht -.-

will damit nur sagen: das board is sensibler als meine grakas ^^


----------



## der8auer (9. Februar 2010)

Deshalb hab ich vom EK abgeraten. Der passt einfach nicht 100%ig.


----------



## Dr.House (10. Februar 2010)

Leider der einzig verfügbare momentan . Hast ja selber Roman aufm 4-Way


----------



## ZeroToxin (10. Februar 2010)

Tja, ich vertick meins wieder ^^

wers will, steht im Marktplatz inkl 3 5870iger 

isn super board, aber wie auch davor schon gesagt wurde: sowas bringts nur zum benchen ^^
auch wenn die leistung wahnsinn is


----------



## Dr.House (10. Februar 2010)

Warum hast du es dann gekauft ? 

Die Grakas kommen auch weg ?  Schade , dann langweilt sich den NT wieder


----------



## ZeroToxin (10. Februar 2010)

naja hatte es ja zum benchen gekauft. aber dank familie und arbeit hab ich einfach keine zeit für 

jub die grakas gehn au byebye ^^ mein Obsidian bekommt mein neffe und das NT werd ich vermutlich behalten. läuft ja au ganz subbi. wenn nich, bekmmts mein neffe und ich hol mir n anderes fürs neue system. bin nur noch nich sicher welches board ich fürs neue sys nehme..


----------



## XE85 (10. Februar 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> Apropos Wakühler Xe:
> 
> Ich habe, bzw hatte das Prob, dass nach der Montage des Wakühlers Windof einige Fehler meldet. Vor allem aber das Prob: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...irmwareproblems-deaktiviert-help-gesucht.html
> 
> ...



danke für den Tipp - mal sehn wies mit dem Mips ist den ich bestellt habe - da ist ja Chip und Mosfet Kühler mechanisch getrennt



Dr.House schrieb:


> Leider der einzig verfügbare momentan . Hast ja selber Roman aufm 4-Way



von Mips gibts auch einen klick mich

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (10. Februar 2010)

geben ja. verfügbar ?

das is leider mit den meisten mips teilen das problem.. die verfügbarkeit


----------



## XE85 (10. Februar 2010)

also wenn man runterscrollt steht dort sofort lieferbar - also wenn die angabe nicht stimmen sollte wäre ich auch ziemlich angefressen - möchte mein Board diese WE einbaun - bestellt hab ich bei Mips schon Montag vor einer Woche

Edit.: mein MIPS wurde gestern verschickt

mfg


----------



## QZA (12. Februar 2010)

bekommt ihr den BLCK sehr viel höher als bei normalen boards? also mehr als 220?

und hat eig i-einer der 4-Way nutzer auch 4grakas drauf?


----------



## ZeroToxin (13. Februar 2010)

bei 220 steht er bei mir unter wasser an, wobei vermutlich noch mehr gehen würde ^^ hatte nur zu wenig zeit die ganzen einstellungen durch zu testen. n paar seiten weiter vorne hats wer mit ner kaskade auf 234 gebracht


----------



## Hollywood (13. Februar 2010)

QZA schrieb:


> ...und hat eig i-einer der 4-Way nutzer auch 4grakas drauf?



 Ach, Du meinst wahrscheinlich so in der Art! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## XE85 (14. Februar 2010)

die ersten 3 Karten bekommen ja kaum Luft - wie sind da die Temps??

mfg


----------



## Hollywood (14. Februar 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> die ersten 3 Karten bekommen ja kaum Luft - wie sind da die Temps??
> 
> mfg



Alles im grünen Bereich. 
Habe die sowieso nur zum testen alle 4 draufgesetzt.
Daher sind die Temps auch nicht so wichtig.
Das Setup ist eh nur zum benchen gedacht und wird bald unter LN2 laufen.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

4-way SLI @ TJ07 - die Murdermod Backplate machts möglich

Wichtig für eventuelle Nachahmer - das ganze passt nur mit der Mudermod-backplate in inverted ATX - ein umbau auf inverted ATX mit der Standartbackplate ist zwar möglich - das 4-way SLI passt dann aber aufgrund der etwas anderen Konstruktion der MM Backplate nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (15. Februar 2010)

also die serpentine backplate?


----------



## XE85 (15. Februar 2010)

ZeroToxin schrieb:


> also die serpentine backplate?



ja ich hab die Serpentine

Mips @ 4-way SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## rabitt81 (24. Februar 2010)

Frage  braucht das Board unbedingd die 2x8 poligen Power stecker vom Nt oder geht es auch mit nur einem?


----------



## xTc (24. Februar 2010)

rabitt81 schrieb:


> Frage  braucht das Board unbedingd die 2x8 poligen Power stecker vom Nt oder geht es auch mit nur einem?



Geht auch mit einem. Mit zwei Anschlüssen sind die Spannungen etwas stabiler. 


MFG


----------



## rabitt81 (24. Februar 2010)

ich danke für die antwort hab gesehn das hier einer 4 Ati  auf dem board hat geht das denn überhaupt ist doch ein sli board.im übrigen ein sehr interessanter tread den ihr hir habt


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. Februar 2010)

jub das geht. crossfire geht auf so ziemlich allen boards. lediglich für SLI wird n nVidia chip benötigt.


----------



## rabitt81 (25. Februar 2010)

alles klar also kann ich meine beiden 5870 reinsetzten und normal per cf brücke verbinden


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. Februar 2010)

jub ^^

ich hatte 3 von denen am laufen


----------



## rabitt81 (25. Februar 2010)

fein. hab gestern geles das du dein evga wieder rusgehaun hast wieso das denn wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## ZeroToxin (26. Februar 2010)

hatte es eigentlich verkauft, nur der käufer wollte es dann doch nich mehr. jetz nutz ich es selbst wieder in meinem neuen TJ07

mal schaun, bis nächste woche sollte die ganze hardware da sein und alles andere was ich bestellt hatte.. und dann wird gemodded ^^


----------



## XE85 (18. März 2010)

hat das aktuelle BIOS eigentl. schon Gulftown Support??

mfg


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> hat das aktuelle BIOS eigentl. schon Gulftown Support??
> 
> mfg






> 48 Updates:
> 
> 
> *Supports 32nm Desktop CPUs*
> ...



Mit anderen Worten, Ja.


----------



## Dr.House (18. März 2010)

Turbo Performance beschleunigt irgendwie den L-3 Cache in den Wolfis und bringt bei den normalen (45nm) CPU´s nichts. (hab ich mal gelesen die Tage)


Es gibt auch schon viele Ergebnisse mit nem Wulfi aufm Classi


----------



## ZeroToxin (23. März 2010)

Mal ne Frage an alle mit dem Mips Kühler, da meiner heute auch gekommen ist:

Waren bei euch Wärmeleit Pads für die Mosfets dabei?
Mips selbst schreibt ja, dass man auf keinen fall die originalen verwenden soll, da diese zu dick sind.


----------



## XE85 (24. März 2010)

bei mir waren keine dabei - hab einfach die originalen genommen die am Luftkühler drauf waren

mfg


----------



## ZeroToxin (24. März 2010)

hmmm alles klar, ich hab das ganze zeug einfach ma mit WLP beschmiert, so wie es in der beschreibung steht. ma schaun wie sich das ganze dann entwickelt...

muss sowieso erst mein TJ07 fertig machen und auf mein neues NT warten.


----------



## mdpcx-freak (14. April 2010)

so ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer dieses Boards


----------



## Dr.House (26. Mai 2010)

Ich frage mich gerade ob 4 x 8800 GTX auch im 4-Way laufen würden auf dem Board.  Weiß das einer ?

Von dem Sinn wollen wir nicht reden ,nein


----------



## Eiswolf93 (26. Mai 2010)

hab ich mir auch schon mal gedacht^^

da stellt sich die Frage, ob das 3/4 way sli hard- bzw. software technisch bestimmt wird. wenn es per software geregelt wird, könnte man es mit den neuen 257.xx Treiber vielleicht hinbekommen, da von diesem Treiber jede Nvidia Karte unterstützt wird und dort 4 way sli geht.

ich denke ein paar rafinierte Köpfe könnten das schaffen

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (26. Mai 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ob 4 x 8800 GTX auch im 4-Way laufen würden auf dem Board. Weiß das einer ?
> 
> Von dem Sinn wollen wir nicht reden ,nein


 
hmm ....im Bot wärst du der erste wenn du es schaffen würdest


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hmm ....im Bot wärst du der erste wenn du es schaffen würdest



Ja da hast du recht ^^


----------



## drdealgood (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo Profis 

habe eine Frage zu diesem Mainboard 

hat jemand von Euch rein zufällig 1 bzw. 2 PCI-E SSDs auf dem Mainboard rennen ?

Und wenn ja, kommt man dann noch "Ohne Probleme" in das BIOS beim booten rein ? 
(Dies klappt beim Asus Crosshair II im Rechner meiner Holden leider nicht  BIOS-Loader ist dann blockiert )

Könnte das EVGA günstig schnappen und würde gerne in MEINER i7-Dose das Asus X58 Mainboard dann durch das EVGA ersetzen
(Zur Asus Ehrenrettung, bei dem Board klappt der BIOS-Load auch mit aufgesteckten SSDs)


----------



## bomiwollen (11. April 2011)

Hallo miteinander

habe mir auch dieses Board zugelegt mit Core i7 980 extreme, 2 x Gtx 580 und 12 GB Arbeitspeicher, alles selbst zusammengebaut. Wollte nun am Wochenende zum erstenmal einschalten und musste feststellen das nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm kommt. Am kleinen Diagnosedisplay steht Fehlercode 89. Kann es sein das das BIOS diese CPU nicht erkennt? Danke im vorraus für eure Hilfe.
Gruss Bomiwollen


----------



## Evga x79 (8. Februar 2012)

Das neusste bios (zurzeit das 83er) auf der EVGA Homepage downloaden

iso auf die CD brennen,dann pc neustarten von der CD booten,bios flashen und dann klappt das auch

mfg


----------



## XE85 (13. April 2012)

@HaxEnabled ... Handel (auch ich Such xyz) ist ausserhalb des MP nicht erlaubt! Entsprechenden Beitrag daher entfernt.

mfg


----------



## HaxEnabled (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe nach langer Suche auch noch ein Board bekommen und möchte versuchen 4 normale EVGA GTX285 im 4 Way SLI zu betreiben. Ich weiß, das die GTX285 Classified einen Schlater auf dem PCB hat, um zwischen zwei Bios-Versionen zu wechslen. Ich habe mir mal die beiden Bios-Versionen der Classified besorgt. Die Versionen unterscheiden sich NUR in der Typenbezeichnung der GPU ! Anstatt GTX285 steht im 2. Bios GTX295, mehr nicht! Alle anderen Daten sind identisch.

Daraus schlussfolgere ich, das je 2x GTX285 über die NF200 auf dem Board als eine GTX295 erkannt werden und ich nur das Bios der 4 Karten neu flashen muss.

Was meint ihr dazu ? ? ?


----------



## Dr.House (10. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht funktionieren wird, weil:

-Die 285 Classi ist im Custom-Design und kein Standard.
-Ich vermute das Bios der 285 Classi wird nicht auf einer normalen 285 laufen.
-EVGA hat bestimm dafür gesorgt dass nur die Classi im 4-way laufen kann.

Fazit: Probieren geht über studieren... 

Ich hoffe du kannst ohne zu sehen das alte Bios wieder drauf flashen falls es nicht klappt. 
... oder ne PCI Karte besorgen.


----------



## HaxEnabled (10. Mai 2012)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht funktionieren wird, weil:
> 
> -Die 285 Classi ist im Custom-Design und kein Standard.
> -Ich vermute das Bios der 285 Classi wird nicht auf einer normalen 285 laufen.
> ...


 
Also einfach so das Bios der Classi drauf zu flashen wäre mir persönlich auch zu gefährlich. Als ersten Schritt wollte ich versuchen mit Nibitor im Bios der normalen 285er den Typ auf 295 zu ändern.
Vielleicht funktioniert 4 SLI auch schon mit den neuen Treibern, sodass ich am Bios gar nichts ändern muss 

Update:
Heute sind noch ein paar Wakü-Teile gekommen, damit ich die 4. 285er in den Kreislauf mit einbinden kann. Am Wochenende kommt dann mein altes E759 raus... Leider habe ich für das neue Board noch keinen Kühler von EK bekommen. Deshalb muss ich es wohl oder übel erstmal mit dem Luftkühler einbauen 

Update:
Board und Karten sind nun drin aber leider bleibt nach dem Einschalten das Bild schwarz... Der PC lässt sich auch nicht mehr ausschalten und Post Code bleibt auch dunkel  Nur die HDD Led ist permanent am leuchten. Habe die starke Vermutung,dass der Bios Chip nicht richtig sitzt oder auch defekt ist. Habe das Board gebraucht mit noch 2 Jahren Garantie gekauft...

FINAL UPDATE !
Ich habe den Fehler am Board gefunden. Der Vorbesitzer muss wohl beim Ausbau auf der Rückseite im Bereich der CPU VREG hängen geblieben sein und hat dabei zwei SMD Widerstände entfernt 
Habe das Board heute repariert und wieder zum Laufen gebracht ! 

*Aber der Oberhammer war ja, das der Treiber 4 WAY SLI erkannt und auch aktiviert hat *  
Fazit: 4-SLI könnte auch mit 4x 8800GTX funktionieren


----------



## amdonly (23. September 2012)

Sagt mal eine dumme Frage , das Board müsste doch auch ohne Probleme 4x6990 aushalten oder ? hat schon jemand Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht ? gerade was gewicht und hitzestau angeht ?


----------

